# Ontario Fishing question



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

I usually take my Triton TR21 on our fishing trips. I'm starting to put together a trip to an Ontario fish camp. Most the camps seem set up to rent their boats and seem to discourage bringing your own. Some of that may be the lakes or fishing waters are better suited for smaller boats. Does anyone have a camp in that area they would recommend for a full sized bass boat? Looking for small mouth fishing. Thanks.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Tom Rae lodge on lake nipissing is full of great smallmouth , pike, muskie, and walleye.. there rates are reasonable and it has tons of area to open that bass boat up. Small mouth bass season is usually in July I think...it changes with each region.. it would be a good idea to research the fishing guidelines for what ever region you plan to visit. The lake Nipissing area has its own set regulations apart from the nation wide regs
..hope this helps a little and best of luck to you

promag


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Bobs lake in southeastern Ontario is a great shield lake. Smallies, largemouth, pike, eyes, perch and the biggest gills you care to catch. You can run the whole lake. 2 miles wide at the most. White caps biggest chop in 18 years. I take my triton up there and it's a blast. High number of fish per acre. It's crazy. Pm if you have any questions.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tritonman - My Dad used to go to Bob's lake and I made one trip with him. Was thinking it had a HP limit. Not so? We both took 14 foot aluminum boats with 9.9's back then. Stayed at a camp that was owned by a guy from Akron. Sat up on a hill and he had a really steep ramp down to the water. He would put the boats in for you with a tractor. Where do you stay on the lake? It would be neat to go back there after all these years. Got a nice 7.5lb large mouth out of there back about 1990.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bowers Camp was where we always went. I found a comment doing a search that it is now closed. It was pretty rustic. I see there are several private cabins for rent. Need to find one with a decent dock and electric for charging the trolling motor batteries.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

It was Morters now it is owned by Marla Isaacs. Google Bobs lake cottages her website is there. That lake is wide open. 74 mph for me. Lol


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tritonman - I saw those cabins when I did a search. 74 huh, that's about me too. We need to line them up!  Which cabin did you rent? How are their docks? Electric? Anything extra safety wise needed on the boat for being on Canadian waters? Any hassles getting thru customs with the boat?


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

We went the log cabin. It's 20' from docks, fish house and little beach. Electric at dock, you'll need a 75' ext cord. Customs not a problem. Safety gear prolly what you have in boat already. Dock slips are huge. We catch all species off dock. Greatest bass lake I have ever fished. We keep gills over 9" and have our limit by Tuesday. Plus we eat fish 4 times. Eyes are black and gold. Pike are endless. Perch are plentiful. They compete for your bait. 5" watermelon with red flake senkos. Black maribou jigs for eyes and smallies. Light action with 6lb test. We use leaches. Umbrella rig crazy. Jerk baits. That's about it. It's too easy. 100 bass days. 20 boats average what I see during week fishing. Pm me.


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

Hello:

I am looking at the same situation in Quebec.
Has anyone hear of Lake Ogascanan Lodge near Temiscaming Quebec. Looks good on paper, but I would feel better if I spoke to someone who hase been there.
They didn't discourage us, but rattled off a few reasons for why not.

If anyone has been there, please reply.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Got me foaming at the mouth! Last time I was there, we had a ball with a fly rod and dry poppers. Probably about the same stuff as we use on Champlain. I like a pond magic spinner bait in craw with a Yum Boogie Tail on it for up there. Usually have a Chris Lane floating toad and a buzz bait handy too. Fun messing with the pike with those. I remember one cove by an island that was clear full of stumps. We had a ball with the poppers in there!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Stump fields by Green Bay, eds bay, little bobs, michaels creek, buck bay whiskey island etc. We drifted at high noon with those senkos in Green Bay stump field and had 34 in about 2 hours. That was just goofing. Used 7" watermelon candy auger tail on a jig head and was catching 3lb smallies. Most locals fish for eyes. Buck bay is where you have to go under bridge. Great largemouth there. For the gills 1/32 oz jig head with split shot to get it down. We fed 2 twin 3lb largemouths at dock crayfish. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Is there a Fishing Hot Spot map for Bob's Lake? Or a map available? My memory is pretty foggy other then a few spots I remember. The former Prime Minister Pierre Truedeu had a summer place on an island there. We caught a bunch in the cove by his place.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

That's cool bout the prime minister. I found maps on their provincial website. It's alright. It does have all islands and water but no contour. I bought a good one in Westport at the hardware store. You get one I'll mark all over it for you. It's not my water. Generally I do a great deal of fishing on the shoals. They have milk jugs or bigger floats to mark most.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I believe bass season opens last weekend in June, the 28th this year, in Ontario. Camp owners discouraging anyone from bringing their boats could be for several reasons...your boat is too big for the lake, your glass boat might get banged up on the relentless shoals, boat launch not suitable, thye want to sell rental boats, rough road to camp, etc. A 21'er would be well suited for the bigger lakes or ones without lotsa shallow shoals, rocks,e tc.


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Lake of The Woods


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tritonman - I sent the Westport hardware store an email to see if I could purchase a map and have them send one to me. If they will, I'll mail it up to you. That would be great if you could mark it up. Really appreciate it. Be glad to return the favor if you'd ever like to make a trip up to Lake Champlain. Been going up there for over 10 years and know the area around the Alburg Toungue as they call it, pretty well. Henry's Sportsman's Cottages is where we always stay. Same type of fishing. Bigger lake. About the same drive I believe as Dad always went up to Watertown and stayed before going over to Bob's Lake. We do the same going to Champlain.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Found a Canadian map company. Here is a link to their map of Bob's Lake. Trakmaps. 

http://www.trakmaps.com/PrintedMapDetails.aspx?PM=0d6a2dbf-29b7-41a3-a589-f023073f2903


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

We've been going to Nipissing for 14 years, out of Sturgeon Falls, across the lake to Sandy Island. Two fishing camps there. We go to Tall Pines. Six cabins, outhouses, boats docked near cabins, hot communal showers.
Some in our cabin take their own boat. There is a reasonable discount for this. Like the others said, check the lake regulations for each species.
We've gone in August the past two years. Best time to fish from our results.
Mosquitos are gone by mid-August. Nice weather, lots of pike and bass.
A 21' boat would work fine, if you can troll with it(for pike).Our group of six caught 134 bass, some over 4#, and 189 pike over 18", plus similar amount under 18". A few walleyes along the way, while trolling, as well.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

We've fished the west arm a few times. Culling eyes almost everyday. Smallies were there but not what I've been used too. As for the lake it to is spectacular. Moose, bear, largemouths that are fatter than long, huge musky and pike, and the prettiest eyes. And a 12" leach swimming by me. My brothers first time up there caught a 9# eye and a # 20 musky. Both camp winners for the year.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

God this thread is making me want to go back to Ontario bad lol...

The guys I go with are Walleye fisherman and we go too far north for smallies which I hate....would love to hook up with a group of guys who actually targer different species other than pounding a jig and twister all day every day!! LOL

I'd like to see some pics!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Frog bobs lake is the place for both of us. My brother thinks his last name is Linder. Floating jig heads back and forth. It's for him but I want a mixed bag. Lol


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's a smallie and a few eyes from Nipissing in the south bay. We usually go the first week of June. In the south bay there is a lot of weeds so later in the year its pretty choked up but that holds some mega fishes its nice to be able to get a area to yourself which can be hard to come by hear in Ohio.

promag


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

How does Bobs Lake compare to Rice Lake? Is Bobs lake less of a tourist fishing Bob?


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Yeah Bobs has way less traffic on it than Rice. There are only 7 camps/cottages that I can think of on Bobs. Nordlaw being the nicest in terms of looks. Lol. During the week If I see more than 20 other boats then I would consider that busy. You have a dozen or so skiers on the weekend. If that. It's a huge series of lakes. No outfitters/guides, that I know of. I've never had to fish behind anyone or change my plans for the day. As a matter of fact I've wondered who would tow me back in case I needed it. There are cabins but mostly weekenders. Rice can pin you cause it gets rough. Bobs gets whitecaps. If you want a place to wear it out, Bobs has it all.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

I'll post some pics


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Got me foaming at the mouth too! I've done well with the pike just trolling on the trolling motor. Hard to troll very well with a 225, LOL. I'm for the variety too. I'd be lost without some smallmouth at least to chase. Really rather have the largemouth too. I may be getting soft in my old age, but I really like cabins or a cottage that has it's own shower and in door plumbing. I'll pay a bit more and enjoy the amenities. Anyone ever tried the scrounger jig heads that Tackle warehouse sells? I usually use a jig head off an Alabama rig with a superfluke on Champlain and it absolutely kills both the largemouth and smallies. I have a feeling that scrounger jig head will be even better as it gives it some extra action. Got some on back order from Tackle Warehouse.


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Palmerosa,

Check your pm and email


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

palmerosa,
I've been there just last year and I will definatly go back next year. The biggest walleye I've ever seen. Slot limit 15-21" we had most of our fish well over 21".
We went during the the heat wave last July. The first three days were over 95 degrees and super sunny. Fishing was slow but we still managed some big eyes and lots of pike. As the week went on and the clouds came in the fishing turned on and walleye after walleye. The people are very helpful. I highly recommend this lake for big walleye. You can go elsewhere and catch more eyes 14-17", but this place practices slot for years and the quality of the fish shows. 

My boat (2 guys) caught 88 walleye, and half the week was during the aforementioned heat wave. Pike action was there if you wanted it anytime. We landed many 25-27" eyes. Another boat caught a 30". You won't see many boats on this lake. There are no locals. You won't be disapointed. Oh, and they put my pic on there new brochure. You have more trouble trying to catch fish small enough to fit inside the slot so you can eat them. The pic shows my buddy and I with a six fish stringer inside the slot on the front cover.


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

Thank You joerugz for Your note. Just what we wanted to hear.
How was the road going into camp. There is some talk amongst the guys whether to haul our boats up there or use theirs. I just as soon use theirs if they are good boats and comfortable and the motors run good. Please reply on that one.
Sounds like Pike are there anytime You want them and the walleye are a problem catching the right size to eat. WHAT A TERRIBLE PROBLEM!
Did You do any Lake Trout fishing?? We want to go for them also. Thinking about taking some clamp on down riggers. What do You think???

Look forward to hearing from You and thanks again.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

The road in is what makes this camp. If it were easy, everyone would go! The first twenty miles or so, no problem, 35 mph. the last 30 miles took me three hours, but I did take it easy cause my van was new. One group in my party did haul their boat in with no problems, although upon leaving, they went a bit too fast on the bumpy roads and lost their bearing covers. The camp boats are very easy to fish out of and very comfortable with high back seats. They dont give you much of a break to take your own boat, so we didn't even consider hauling my boat up. Their motors are top notch, one pull every time! I took my own trolling motor and side sonar and that was a huge difference. My sonar shows the hardness of the bottom and if you fish on the rocks vs the soft bottom, you catch fish. Also with no breeze for us the first few days we used the trolling motor to drag and bounce our rigs as well as cast areas. 

Pike bay and Furgeson bay for steady pike action using johnson silver minows and barney spoons, weedless of course. We had pike leapping out of the water for our lures at the boat. They will hit them until they get them! We did catch all of our big pike while walleye fishing though. Like I said before, you can go elsewhere and catch more walleye, but if you want big ones with shoulders that will run and run, this lake has them. We didnt even see any fish under 15" until 2 days before we left. And it was only a few.

Hint; when they give you the map of the hot spots, use it and fish there, but if you don't catch fish in 30 mins. move on to the next hot spot. When we started out, we thought it was us doing something wrong so we stayed half the day on one spot catching only a couple of fish in the hot sun. Move on and read the weather and adjust depth accordingly.

As far as the lakers. You'll mark them in deep water but you have to go down and get them. We didn't even try for them cause the walleye and the weather were starting to co-operate as the week went on for us.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dang, almost makes me want to give up catching bass when I hear those stories.... Almost!


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

Add 3 hrs to the 12 hr drive and You will be at the same destination.
3 Hrs to ashtabula county and 12 hrs to Ogascanan and we will be sharing a beer and catching some very nice fish, from what I have read.
My son went to school at Marietta College. not that far of a drive.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Starting to think about an August trip. Heading to Lake Champlain for the first two weeks of July. Now if I can convince the boss of the house that I need a 2nd trip.....


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

Only one time around in this life. 
Lake Champlain is a beauty place. Quite a variety of fishing. 
Too much time spent travelling to the good fishing or trying to find it.
I have neen travelling to Canada for over 40 years. In that amount of time we have only hit the jackpot a few time for great fishing. Flying in or canoeing in many miles and then the fishing is to write home about. I take a lot of pictures so we will see what happens. I am hoping three hours on a lumber road to get to the camp should get us back in the boonies a ways, so the fishing should be good unless we have a front or other bad weather. Place will still be beautiful. 
Good Luck at Champlain and let me know if any thing changes as far as wanting to go to Ogascanan. We still have four openings at our cabin. We have four guys, the place sleeps eight. Pretty much get together to eat and sleep and the rest of the time we fish or gold pan.
Stay in touch.


----------

